# My Decal Girl Kindle skin arrived



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

and the envelope says to go to their website for installation instructions but there are no Kindle skin instructions.  I don't want to muck it up.  I need tips.  (yes, I read Leslies post with pictures already)

Do I clean / wipe Keiko first or just go to town


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> and the envelope says to go to their website for installation instructions but there are no Kindle skin instructions. I don't want to muck it up. I need tips. (yes, I read Leslies post with pictures already)
> 
> Do I clean / wipe Keiko first or just go to town


i just went to town  took my time tho. it went on very easily except had a little trouble with the back. but it was easy to just peel up and reapply. just take your time. post some pics of keiko when she/he's  dressed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> and the envelope says to go to their website for installation instructions but there are no Kindle skin instructions. I don't want to muck it up. I need tips. (yes, I read Leslies post with pictures already)
> 
> Do I clean / wipe Keiko first or just go to town


I didn't clean Eleanor, of course, she was pretty clean anyway. Does Keiko have food stains? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

k. think I did ok.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ou aww!! I like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> k. think I did ok.


That is awesome! Good choice!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It's beautiful.....Can't wait until I get my Olga for my Olga!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome job! keiko looks beautiful


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that looks beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kwinn thinks Keiko looks beautiful and is now bugging me for a skin for her, too!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> k. think I did ok.


That's the same skin I ordered. Can't wait to get mine, yours looks beautiful!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Kirsten -

Yes, great job!  How was the process of putting it on for you?  Difficult, easy, or somewhere in between?

Being a newbie Kindle owner of less than 24 hours, I'm not sure yet if I want to have a skin. How does if feel with the skin on versus when the skin was off?

Other skin owners, do you find the skin distracting at all?

Marci


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Kirsten -
> 
> Yes, great job! How was the process of putting it on for you? Difficult, easy, or somewhere in between?
> 
> ...


Marci, I found it easy to put on. Only problem I had was on the back but I just took my time and finally got it. It feels the same in my hands with the skin as it did without and no distraction at all. I love mine. I hope to win a new skin but if not I will be ordering another one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Kirsten -
> 
> Yes, great job! How was the process of putting it on for you? Difficult, easy, or somewhere in between?
> 
> ...


I found the skin distracting (while reading) for about an hour at most; sort of like when a spouse gets a haircut or a new hairstyle--you notice only the haircut/hairstyle at first, then they go back to being the spouse!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love my skin (Symphonic). It jazzes up Sir William (pun intended!). Now, looking at my daughter's plain white Kindle, it just looks sort of....dull.

L

Note to self: Christmas present for Hannah. She likes Humidor!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I found the skin distracting (while reading) for about an hour at most; sort of like when a spouse gets a haircut or a new hairstyle--you notice only the haircut/hairstyle at first, then they go back to being the spouse!
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO Betsy ;-p*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love my skin (Symphonic). It jazzes up Sir William (pun intended!). Now, looking at my daughter's plain white Kindle, it just looks sort of....dull.
> 
> L
> 
> Note to self: Christmas present for Hannah. She likes Humidor!


*Note to Leslie: Hopefully Hannah doesn't skim the board ;-p

Keiko looks fabulous Kirstin )*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Kirsten -
> 
> Yes, great job! How was the process of putting it on for you? Difficult, easy, or somewhere in between?
> 
> ...


Was actually pretty easy to put on. I was surprised. Skin feels normal - I agree with Betsy:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I found the skin distracting (while reading) for about an hour at most; sort of like when a spouse gets a haircut or a new hairstyle--you notice only the haircut/hairstyle at first, then they go back to being the spouse!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> That's the same skin I ordered. Can't wait to get mine, yours looks beautiful!


aww we will have twinsies!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love my skin (Symphonic). It jazzes up Sir William (pun intended!). Now, looking at my daughter's plain white Kindle, it just looks sort of....dull.
> 
> L


I know, I can't imagine Eleanor without her skin!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I did it! I did it! I just put a skin on Bee. Here is a tip that might be useful (from someone who figured it out the hard way): When you're ready to put the back piece on remember to punch out all the little holes for the speaker first. If you place the skin on so that all the little holes can be seen, then the rest of the skin seems to fall into the correct position automatically. Otherwise you'll be tugging and stressing trying to get it just right (the back is one big piece). At least this is what worked for me. It was pretty effortless and I am a total klutz at anything requiring coordination.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I did it! I did it! I just put a skin on Bee. Here is a tip that might be useful (from someone who figured it out the hard way): When you're ready to put the back piece on remember to punch out all the little holes for the speaker first. If you place the skin on so that all the little holes can be seen, then the rest of the skin seems to fall into the correct position automatically. Otherwise you'll be tugging and stressing trying to get it just right (the back is one big piece). At least this is what worked for me. It was pretty effortless and I am a total klutz at anything requiring coordination.


Good tip! I think that's what I did, I just didn't remember, LOL!



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's an excellent tip. I didn't remember to punch out the holes and when Shizu saw the pictures here she gave me a gentle reminder. LOL.

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I will  remember this tip (I hope) when I get mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have a skin yet...or a kindle to put one on, but I do see the advantages of using them.

1) keeps your Kindle's body safe from minor scraps and abrasions that can happen on a daily basis.
2) gives the owner a feeling of style and uniqueness.
3) they are just so good looking!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks awsome, now I want one!!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Received my Dark Burlwood today.  Applied easily, gives the yet to be named Kindle a classic wood look.  I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Received my Dark Burlwood today. Applied easily, gives the yet to be named Kindle a classic wood look. I like it quite a bit.


post a pic!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I will tomorrow.  Is there a way to cycle through screensavers if you manually load them in?  I loaded in a picture of my daughter, as well as my "skin" screensaver, and I'm guessing since the skin one was last, that's the only one I can get to come up when I hit ALT aA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> I will tomorrow. Is there a way to cycle through screensavers if you manually load them in? I loaded in a picture of my daughter, as well as my "skin" screensaver, and I'm guessing since the skin one was last, that's the only one I can get to come up when I hit ALT aA.


If you press Alt-A repeatedly, you should cycle through them. If you wait too long between presses, it seems to skip some.

Betsy


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you press Alt-A repeatedly, you should cycle through them. If you wait too long between presses, it seems to skip some.
> 
> Betsy


I tried alt a and shift a, and got nothing.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm nervous about putting mine on which I ordered today. When you look up the word klutz in the dictionary, you see my picture.  The nice thing about Abigail having a skin is I'll know which Kindle is mine. (Hubby ordered his today.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> I tried alt a and shift a, and got nothing.


Sorry, I meant Alt-Aa, woops!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, I meant Alt-Aa, woops!


Hmmmmm, when I do that it goes back to the home screen, and if I hit it again, it goes back to the decal "skin".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Hmmmmm, when I do that it goes back to the home screen, and if I hit it again, it goes back to the decal "skin".


Yes, it will alternate between home (or whatever was on before you pressed Alt-Aa) and a screen saver, so you have to press Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it will alternate between home (or whatever was on before you pressed Alt-Aa) and a screen saver, so you have to press Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa, Alt-Aa.


Weird, I just keep cycling between the home screen and the decal skin, then back and forth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Weird, I just keep cycling between the home screen and the decal skin, then back and forth.


OK, I just tried it with mine (I had to add multiple screensaver images to be sure) and it worked.

So it seems to me the problem is with the image you added of your daughter.

Check the following:
1. the image is in the screensavers folder in the pictures folder with your skin screensaver image.
2. if the image is in the folder, did you open the Screensaver book from the home page, find the picture of your daughter and press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero), getting the message that your picture has been exported as screensaver?

Let me know.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking at my screensaver folder and i came across the option "disable dithering" What is that?

Edit: never mind I looked it up on wikipedia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I was looking at my screensaver folder and i came across the option "disable dithering" What is that?
> 
> Edit: never mind I looked it up on wikipedia.


and?

stop dithering about and tell us.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dithering is a technique used in computer graphics to create the illusion of color depth in images with a limited color palette (color quantization). In a dithered image, colors not available in the palette are approximated by a diffusion of colored pixels from within the available palette
from Wikipedia.

here's other question: i have more than one skin and screensaver. I prefer my screensaver to match my skin, but it keep switches between the two. I have tried to delete the other screensaver from the 'screensaver' folder, but it still appears when at hit: alt+Aa. What can I do to get rid of the other screensaver?


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

connect Kindle to the computer and delete it from the pictures/screensaver folder.  When you remove your skin, doesn't it stretch and isn't it difficult to put back on?  I tried to lift the corner of my mom's skin and it streched and created lifts in the skin.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried deleting it from my screensaver folder but it still appears. I have switched between my skins a couple of time and the only problem I have had is the tearing of the keyboard area.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> here's other question: i have more than one skin and screensaver. I prefer my screensaver to match my skin, but it keep switches between the two. I have tried to delete the other screensaver from the 'screensaver' folder, but it still appears when at hit: alt+Aa. What can I do to get rid of the other screensaver?


Try this: delete all the files in your screensaver folder (or move them to your computer if you don't have them there).

From Leslie's FAQ Book:
When safe, disconnect from the USB. Go to screensaver, Alt-aA. You may get your custom screensavers one more time but then it will revert to the pre-loaded screensavers.

Now reconnect and and readd the skin using the steps you used before.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They still appear...(sigh)


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I just tried it with mine (I had to add multiple screensaver images to be sure) and it worked.
> 
> So it seems to me the problem is with the image you added of your daughter.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's how I added it. I put a folder on the kindle, while connected to my computer. I named the folder "my pictures". Within that folder, I named a folder named "pictures". I added the decalgirl image, and the picture of my daughter. I hit alt-z on the kindle to get the "my pictures" folder to come up. I went into that folder, and hit alt-shift-zero on each image. The last image I hit that on, is the only one that comes up when i hit alt-Aa. I don't see any of the preloaded screen savers anymore either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Yes, that's how I added it. I put a folder on the kindle, while connected to my computer. I named the folder "my pictures". Within that folder, I named a folder named "pictures". I added the decalgirl image, and the picture of my daughter. I hit alt-z on the kindle to get the "my pictures" folder to come up. I went into that folder, and hit alt-shift-zero on each image. The last image I hit that on, is the only one that comes up when i hit alt-Aa. I don't see any of the preloaded screen savers anymore either.


You won't see any of the preloaded ones if you have a customer screensaver. I think you need to delete BOTH of your custom screensavers. Then disconnect the Kindle from the computer and check to see if your preloaded come back. You may need to do Alt-aA a few times before they come back, from what I've read.

Then, using the method you used before, put ONLY the skin screensaver back into the screensavers folder.

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You won't see any of the preloaded ones if you have a customer screensaver. I think you need to delete BOTH of your custom screensavers. Then disconnect the Kindle from the computer and check to see if your preloaded come back. You may need to do Alt-aA a few times before they come back, from what I've read.
> 
> Then, using the method you used before, put ONLY the skin screensaver back into the screensavers folder.
> 
> Let me know if this helps.


Ok, so if you have a custom one, you can only have one from what it sounds like.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Ok, so if you have a custom one, you can only have one from what it sounds like.


My understanding is that you can have multiple custom screensavers. Here are the instructions:

1. Create a new directory on the top level of your Kindle and name it pictures, and 
within that directory create another directory name anything you want (e.g., "pictures/My Pictures")
2. Add images to that directory, then unmount the Kindle.
3. Go to Home Screen and press ALT+Z to create a new book out of "My Pictures." 
Note that it will appear at the END of your list of books.
4. Open book, then press F to go into full-screen mode.
5. For each image you want to turn into a screensaver, press ALT+SHIFT+0 (zero).
6. You can delete the "My Pictures" book and directory when finished-it won't affect the screensaver images.

How to remove them (only can get rid of ones you added):

1. Connect your Kindle to your computer via the USB cable.
2. Look for a folder named "system." If it's not there, make sure your folder preferences are 
set to show hidden files and folders (including hidden system folders).
3. Within that folder is a folder named "screen_saver". Delete the files inside that folder.
4. Unmount the Kindle, disconnect it from the PC, and you're done.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My understanding is that you can have multiple custom screensavers. Here are the instructions:
> 
> 1. Create a new directory on the top level of your Kindle and name it pictures, and
> within that directory create another directory name anything you want (e.g., "pictures/My Pictures")
> ...


I did exactly that, and for some reason, only the last picture I clicked on alt-shift-0 will come up as a screensaver.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> I did exactly that, and for some reason, only the last picture I clicked on alt-shift-0 will come up as a screensaver.


Hmmm...

I'll be honest, I have fooled around a whole bunch with the screensavers. You did alt-shift-0 for every picture? That seems to be key, from what I have read.

L


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep, and there were only 2 that I put on.  One was the screensaver that I d/l'd that came with my new skin, and one was a picture of my daughter.  It didn't matter which one, but whatever one I hit alt-shift-0 last on was the one that would come up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

THANK YOU!!! It finally worked!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Image of my skin after installation, gives it a "classic" look I think.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Image of my skin after installation, gives it a "classic" look I think.


pretty!!!!!!! I love that one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, I like that one to.  Very nice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's Burlwood, right?

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's Burlwood, right?
> 
> L


Yes.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Definitely classic looking.  Do you have a stationwagon with wood on the side...Just kidding...I like classic!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice look!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

the burlwood looks nice, akw


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the Burlwood also!


----------

